# 28rsds Slide



## QbcOutback (Feb 14, 2005)

The motor assembly on the 28RSDS dinette slide seems to be different from other models (from what I've seen on other posts). There is a module mounted in front of the motor, on the other side of the gearing box, with a manual lever that can be toggled over 2 positions. The module has 2 wires that are plugged in parallel with the motor wires.










With the lever in the upper position, the slide can be moved in by cranking the manual override. In the lower position, no cranking is possible. There is no position that allows the slide to be manually moved out. This information should have appeared in the owner's manual....









I think the module is some kind of brake to help stabilize the slide position. When power is applied to the motor, the brake disengages and the slide can move. Setting the lever in the upper position manually removes the brake. Can anybody confirm this is the way it works?


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

Nice! Pictures are always great! This is a good topic that really needs to be further discussed, since sometime, one of us is going to have to do the manual closure. I don't have access to my rig right now or would be running out to check. I know I have a manual crank for the landing gear, but I'm not positive about the slide. I'm sure I must, but have forgotten a lot from when I had my pdi.


----------



## RLW7302 (Feb 27, 2005)

I was giving my Outback a bath today (much needed), and, having seen this post, thought I'd try to find the manual slide. I looked, but I have NO idea where it is on my trailer.







I didn't see anything that looked like QbcOutback's picture.

vdub - If you find it _please_ let me know!

Thanks,
Roger


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I figured the new/larger slides would be different. Thanks for posting the pic. Maybe I'll add it to the FAQ.


----------

